# George Daniels Watchmaking On Pdf (Ebook)?



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Got a LONG airplane journey coming up shortly, is this book available for download, i can only see hardcover sales... Thought it would be a good read...

Im obviously willing to pay for it!!!

Thanks

Jonathan


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Not sure about an 'official' PDF, but I'm sure I've got a copy of it. I'll have a look when I get home tonight for you if you want?

Its also available in paperback from the Book Depository, I got a copy a couple of weeks ago.

EDIT

I take that back, it seems to be VERY scarce in paperback format at the moment. Looks like I was lucky to get mine when I did.

I'll have a look tonight and see if I can find the PDF (or EPUB) of it tonight for you.


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Is this book worth getting or is it available as a PDF or Epub? Does it have servicing of watch movements for example?


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

de Carles book an the tz watch school if you want to learn about servicing.

Read read read!

Watchmaking more or less shows you how to build a watch from scratch.


----------



## Primero (Feb 16, 2013)

can someone send me a pdf version of the george daniels book?

thanks


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

there is a history of vostock watches on the kindle for 77p on the south american river site


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Also on my "fire-lighting equipment" via the "Orinoco" is Jonathan Betts' book "Time Restored: The Harrison Timekeepers and R.T. Gould, the Man Who Knew (Almost) Everything."

Is there some kind of forum taboo about mentioning the name of this South American river?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i think its a macbeth thing


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

chris.ph said:


> i think its a ******* thing


Aaaargh! you must turn round three times, stand on your right leg, raise your left leg to above knee height and  Colonel Bogie :yes:  You mentioned the Scottish play by name :fear: :fear:


----------

